# clogged toilet



## aderman (Nov 30, 2009)

This problem is driving me nuts.  About every 4 days our toilet on the first floor seems to clog or drain very slowly.   I plunge in quickly about 20 times and then it is ok for another 4 days.  This has been going on for about 2 years and I do not know what the problem is.  I had a plumber use a snake on it about a year ago but the problem remains.  I heard that tree roots can enter a sewage line a cause havoc.  We have trees in the front yard where the sewer line runs.  Can this be the problem?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 30, 2009)

Tree roots could very well be the problem.  You'll notice it the most on a high volume drain such as a toilet.  Other fixtures like sink and tub drains, drain slow enough to allow some time for the water to get past the restriction without backup.
Have your a sewer company come rod out the main drain and have this service performed annually/routinely.  I used to have mine done once a year but, it always seemed that the backup occurred just a month or two before the last service.  I had to switch up to having it done twice a year as preventive maintenance.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 30, 2009)

This could only be answered by onsite diagnosis while the problem is occurring.
it could be anything ranging from a toilet that doesn't flush good to a line problem.


----------



## rebecca16 (Nov 30, 2009)

There are many problems which can block the drainage system, it can be found only through onsite viewing.
The same thing happened to me, at last we found the solution we have trees near our toilet and its roots were causing the problem our only solution was to cut them down to stop the roots from making more damage.
in your case trees can also be a reason it is better to bring in professional help to find a long term solution.


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Tree roots can cause serious drainage problems. They also get worse. If this is the problem, when you plunge, you are dislodging solids, such as toilet paper, from the roots for a short period of time. The line needs to be augered and a cutter head, the same size as the pipe, used. This will clear the walls of the pipe. An auger with just a pointed haed will temporarily clear the line but not get rid of the growing roots.


----------



## aderman (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks.  I guess I will get a plumber out here.  Also, I assume if tree roots are breaking through the pipe walls, then some sewage is leaking out of the pipe?!  and into my yard?  That does not sound like something good.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd just wait for the plumbers diagnosis.

I have taken care of this problem in the past with a simple toilet repair, but then again at other times it has also meant getting a new line.

Based on what you have told us there is no reason to lean either way.

I will say in most cases it is not a break the bank repair that is needed.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 4, 2009)

I ran into this once where there was a child's toy lodged in the trap! It accumulated paper until flushing became slow, plunging would clear it for a while. The fix was simply removing the toilet and viola, there was the toy within reach from the bottom of the toilet.

Sure - it could definitely be the roots. If you are handy enough you may just want to take the toilet off and take a peek. It would only cost you $2 for a new wax ring and a little bit of time (unless something went wrong).


----------



## PlumbBob (Mar 10, 2010)

A number of things could be causing this problem. I found this article to be very helpful with my similar problem.
Home Tips : Toilet Repair & Problems


----------



## TheClumsyCarpenter (Mar 15, 2010)

Any updates?  I'm curious if it was tree roots.


----------

